# FRESH FIND 1957 black and white schwinn hornet



## OZ1972 (Sep 25, 2021)

Picked this up from a local picker  , he is amazing finding bikes nearly everyday all over Indiana , he loves bicycles but does not own ONE his self , he loves buying & selling them but never keeps anything at all , one of his friends purchased this bike from the original owner in northern Ohio , its a 1957 hornet i love the black and white paint job , thanks for looking !!!!!!!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Sep 25, 2021)

Anyone have any idea how the paint got damaged around the horn ? , i was thinking maybe someone lubed the horn button & the chemical ruined the paint ???????


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 25, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Anyone have any idea how the paint got damaged around the horn ? , i was thinking maybe someone lubed the horn button & the chemical ruined the paint ???????




That would be my first thought too. My horn doesn't work Dad. Here, let me squirt some brake cleaner in there.  😜


----------



## B607 (Sep 26, 2021)

A black boys Schwinn with a light, tank, and rack.  How could you go wrong?  Gary


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 26, 2021)

But the light is incorrect. Should be a bullet light painted in the same paint scheme.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 26, 2021)

bolt on kickstand on a cantilever frame in 1957, if someone asked I would have said no, they did not do that.

good thing nobody asked.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2021)

My guess is that as the batteries went bad,the acidic fumes escaped around the horn button & damaged the paint


OZ1972 said:


> Anyone have any idea how the paint got damaged around the horn ? , i was thinking maybe someone lubed the horn button & the chemical ruined the paint ???????


----------



## Gordon (Sep 26, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Anyone have any idea how the paint got damaged around the horn ? , i was thinking maybe someone lubed the horn button & the chemical ruined the paint ???????



My first thought was the riders pants leg rubbing on the tank, but it is only on one side so I doubt that theory is correct.


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 26, 2021)

Some bikes in the mid 50s had what Schwinn called “detachable kickstands.”


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 26, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Some bikes in the mid 50s had what Schwinn called “detachable kickstands.”



I was just surprised to see one on a cantilever frame so late in the 50's..


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 26, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> I was just surprised to see one on a cantilever frame so late in the 50's..



They were also on the Tornado's at least thru 1959. Another loss leader for Schwinn.


----------



## vincev (Sep 26, 2021)

Stay on the good side of that picker.!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 26, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> They were also on the Tornado's at least thru 1959. Another loss leader for Schwinn.



 I had a 1960 Tornado in red in the 80's. sold it for big bucks when I had to move to an apartment. $100.00. I had it on consignment at a bike shop and they told me nobody would ever pay that much. I really just needed somewhere to store it for a while.


----------



## Kato (Sep 26, 2021)

@OZ1972 ................he scores again - Congrats !!!!


----------



## JCGarrison (Oct 2, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Anyone have any idea how the paint got damaged around the horn ? , i was thinking maybe someone lubed the horn button & the chemical ruined the paint ???????





OZ1972 said:


> Picked this up from a local picker  , he is amazing finding bikes nearly everyday all over Indiana , he loves bicycles but does not own ONE his self , he loves buying & selling them but never keeps anything at all , one of his friends purchased this bike from the original owner in northern Ohio , its a 1957 hornet i love the black and white paint job , thanks for looking !!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1484933
> 
> ...



Really nice! I am going to use your pictures to get all the fender braces back in order on the Deluxe Hornet I took to pieces for cleaning and fixing up.


----------



## Hoagie57 (Oct 15, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> bolt on kickstand on a cantilever frame in 1957, if someone asked I would have said no, they did not do that.
> 
> good thing nobody asked.



Ahh think I have a 57 Hornet with a bolt on stand as well. Both boys & girls


----------



## HBSyncro (Oct 15, 2021)

Nice!  My tank looked exactly like that too.  I figured it was from years of grimy fingers searching for the button while riding.  I am curious what a bike like that goes for in your part of the country?


----------

